# Has this game made you like certain villagers more?



## squidpops (Nov 23, 2017)

So I was neutral on Ketchup and didn't really like Bud before, but now interacting with them in this game has made me absolutely adore them! And now I want them in my new leaf town, especially Ketchup :')

What about you? Any villagers you've grown to appreciate more?


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 23, 2017)

All of them tbh lol now that I’m forced to talk to all of them I really like them all


----------



## ~ Silvie (Nov 23, 2017)

I like all but i love:

♥ Goldie (too cuteeee, lovely ?w?)
♥ Beau 
♥ Rosie
♥ Fauna (i want in my camp, can't wait!! ♡ )
♥ Stella (i want too, sooo fluffy lol)


----------



## angiepie (Nov 23, 2017)

Goldie. I've never had her before and didn't really like her until Pocket Camp. Chrissy too. I've never had her and didn't really have an opinion on her until now. I love her lol


----------



## Mareets (Nov 23, 2017)

Katelyn said:


> All of them tbh lol now that I’m forced to talk to all of them I really like all of them


Same ! Even the ones I _hated_ before have become tolerable to me now...


----------



## A r i a n e (Nov 23, 2017)

Yeah actually! Kinda like HHD made me like some villagers I hadn’t met. Right now I’m falling for Butch :’)

I also discovered that Ketchup is A GIRL?! lmao
Side note, I like that they included Welcome Amiibo villagers!


----------



## PaperCat (Nov 23, 2017)

not really? i am forced to talk to them but i still have my favorites. i just wont have them at my campground thing.


----------



## Lozzybear (Nov 23, 2017)

omg absolutely! I was never fond of Bunnie until I saw her in Pocket Camp. I fell in love, she is so darn cute!

I really appreciate a lot of new villagers now thanks to this game.


----------



## kayleee (Nov 23, 2017)

I really love Peanut after playing pocket camp! And Kid Cat too.


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 23, 2017)

I've just gotten around to downloading Pocket Camp and I'm already very attached to Goldie. I've had her in towns before but as she came with the natural campsite, I've grown to like her a lot more. She's super sweet  I'm excited to see what other interactions I'll have in this game!


----------



## Spooky. (Nov 23, 2017)

Not really, because I feel forced to interact with them and run errands with them simply to get them in my camp, as well as craft things I don't like. 

I don't know if the villagers you can invite rotate or something but so far Rosie is the only one I've liked.


----------



## PaperCat (Nov 23, 2017)

Jeannine said:


> I've just gotten around to downloading Pocket Camp and I'm already very attached to Goldie. I've had her in towns before but as she came with the natural campsite, I've grown to like her a lot more. She's super sweet  I'm excited to see what other interactions I'll have in this game!



Goldie is awesome I was so happy to see her as a starting camper. she is in my main town in acnl as well


----------



## JellyLu (Nov 23, 2017)

I've come to like all of them too, but Filbert has _really_ grown on me more than I thought he would ;u;

Plus I'm really glad to see Stella in the game! She was one of my original villagers on the gamecube version (and still remains) and I'm stoked to have her again~


----------



## Bcat (Nov 23, 2017)

i have a newfound love for bunnie and filbert


----------



## AccfSally (Nov 23, 2017)

Nope, I'm forced to talk to them. Can't wait until they add more villagers in, I'm glad Filbert, Bunnie and a few others are currently in the game.


----------



## nammie (Nov 24, 2017)

yes, goldie!!! honestly didn't care for her before (not fond of her eyes) but now I think she's so adorable!!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 24, 2017)

I've actually gotten really close to Apollo, I didn't care for him much, as I've only really ever liked Sterling out of the eagles, but he's growing on me. =D


----------



## Scully (Nov 24, 2017)

yes omg I love Ketchup now


----------



## Kishadi (Nov 24, 2017)

I'm having a super fun time because I never had any of these characters so far, aside from chrissy. I'm level 23 now and I'm just so amused every time I find someone else I never had or never knew. It's crazy how many villagers there are in the series honestly. I went through new leaf getting the same couple villagers in and out and ones i really just didnt care for so I'm having fun!


----------



## mothball (Nov 24, 2017)

i have really come to like tad and butch, especially considering i love the furniture they want, and goldie is cute. also i get to talk to beau loads, which is great considering i love deer villagers. i still don't like the designs of some characters - i HATE bud's look hah.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 25, 2017)

Definitely.  I was never a huge fan of Maggie or Stella, but getting to know them in the game has made them much more appealing to me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 25, 2017)

Nope. I really like having Filbert, Apollo, and Goldie, but theyre already amomg my favorite villagers.

Others like Lily and... whatever that cheese looking pig is... still turn me off.


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 25, 2017)

I now have a Filbert attachment problem. He's soooo cute! I just HATE Butch. He's as ugly as Jambette!


----------



## Flare (Nov 25, 2017)

Beau is now tied with Stitches with Punchy as my favorite Lazy now lmao.

Probably gonna get him on my ACNL tbh.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also like Apollo a ton more too.


----------



## ravenblue (Nov 25, 2017)

It hasn't changed my opinion in any significant way at all. Although, I think I like a couple of them even less after having to interact with them so much. My favorites are still my favorites, though.


----------



## Octaviian (Nov 25, 2017)

Yes, I feel like I've grown to love most of the villagers!
The few that made the biggest impression on me in PC are: Bunnie, Hopkins, Tad, and Rosie.


----------



## Darumy (Nov 25, 2017)

Considering absolutely none of my favorites got in, for sure! I like everyone I have in my camp at the moment, but I have a newfound strong appreciation for a certain californian lion.


----------



## LunarMako (Nov 30, 2017)

Really like Eloise more. I kinda wanted her before. But picked Axel over her and I didn't want more then one elephant dreamie. Since there are so many other types of Animals to choose from. Eloise is so freaking cute though! I also like Ketchup more. Kinda forgot Ketchup existed.


----------



## Justin (Nov 30, 2017)

Yes, but especially so if they give out cotton...

Somehow the pigs are tolerable now.


----------



## Cheshire (Nov 30, 2017)

Not really, no. I still strongly dislike a few villagers like Charlise and Bitty, and only really talk to them to get essence... :I


----------



## Whisboi (Nov 30, 2017)

I really appreciate Maggie and Hopkins now! I didn't know too much about them, and because they're RV villagers, I didn't have a chance to really have them in my town or see them in my friends' towns. But their requested furniture in this game is so cute, and getting to interact with them has really made me love their personalities!


----------



## Rose (Nov 30, 2017)

It certainly doesn't make it easy to hate them when they offer experience and materials as much as the next villager. I still kind of groaned when I got Peewee, but what can you do? At least they don't slam their house down in the middle of your town and live there for three months in this game.


----------



## Twisterheart (Nov 30, 2017)

It has made me like a lot of them. I never disliked any of the villagers in the game, but I never really cared for them either. I'm finding myself liking a lot of the villagers now though. I've especially come to like Sandy. I thought she was kind of weird before, but now I really like her


----------

